# Say Cheese...



## Haviris (Oct 7, 2007)

And smile for the camera!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Aw, that is cute!


----------



## HorsePrerace (Jul 25, 2013)

Awe how precious!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

That is so awesome


----------



## Haviris (Oct 7, 2007)

And I still can't help but laugh when I look at these pics!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh my goodness, that is adorable


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh what a *great* picture ! So cute


----------



## klburt73 (Nov 1, 2013)

What breed of goat is this? Great pics, btw!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Haviris (Oct 7, 2007)

She is a myotonic.


----------



## oakshirefarms (Jul 5, 2013)

:ROFL::ROFL::ROFL:
That is an amazing photo!


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

That is too funny! Great picture! :lol: :lol:


----------

